# how fast can you run a mile?



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

just had to run a mile for p.e. , i almost passed out but i did it in 8 minutes. just wondering how i compare to others.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I got asthma and I am not fit so you do a lot better than me


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i have asthma but its not that bad, and i rarely exercise


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well, when I was in my 30's I ran a 6 minute mile. Now I walk it in about 25 minutes, Haha!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Well, when I was in my 30's I ran a 6 minute mile. Now I walk it in about 25 minutes, Haha!


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

6.50-7.00


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

at 19 in the military 6 min 35 seconds, now hehehe arthritis means................... not!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

it sucks to get old.


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

Im on the cross country team and track team, varsity







My time 5:15-5:30! But im young.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cheese said:


> it sucks to get old.


not really, i'd say not at all. i am still happy for everything everyday i have been alot of places and done alot of things sometimes more than i wish i would have, when i was young enough to do everything i was doing i was too young to appreciate it. its natures way, there is still alot going on here, have you ever heard the one about the young bull and the old bull watching a herd of cows?


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

well I don't actually know 'cause I haven't had to run that far but I assumed that I was way worse than that so I'll need to run that far some time and time myslf doing it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

what is this " run " thing that you speak of ?


----------



## Tomislav (Jan 24, 2012)

*
1,4 miles (2,400meters) in 10 minutes







 *


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

I would imagine my time running would be directly proportional to whomever is chasing me.


----------



## Iryman (Feb 12, 2012)

RedRubber said:


> I would imagine my time running would be directly proportional to whomever is chasing me.


I agree heartily!


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm no Roger Banister, but can do it on 8mins.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

newconvert said:


> it sucks to get old.


not really, i'd say not at all. i am still happy for everything everyday i have been alot of places and done alot of things sometimes more than i wish i would have, when i was young enough to do everything i was doing i was too young to appreciate it. its natures way, there is still alot going on here, have you ever heard the one about the young bull and the old bull watching a herd of cows?
[/quote]
havent heard it.
how can you not hate getting old?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cheese said:


> it sucks to get old.


not really, i'd say not at all. i am still happy for everything everyday i have been alot of places and done alot of things sometimes more than i wish i would have, when i was young enough to do everything i was doing i was too young to appreciate it. its natures way, there is still alot going on here, have you ever heard the one about the young bull and the old bull watching a herd of cows?
[/quote]
havent heard it.
how can you not hate getting old?
[/quote]

because it part of life. i would rather be happy than sitting around wishing things were different, plus with age does come wisdom,
i pm'ed the joke


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

newconvert said:


> it sucks to get old.


not really, i'd say not at all. i am still happy for everything everyday i have been alot of places and done alot of things sometimes more than i wish i would have, when i was young enough to do everything i was doing i was too young to appreciate it. its natures way, there is still alot going on here, have you ever heard the one about the young bull and the old bull watching a herd of cows?
[/quote]
havent heard it.
how can you not hate getting old?
[/quote]

because it part of life. i would rather be happy than sitting around wishing things were different, plus with age does come wisdom,
i pm'ed the joke
[/quote]
so if you could live forever you wouldnt want to?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cheese said:


> it sucks to get old.


not really, i'd say not at all. i am still happy for everything everyday i have been alot of places and done alot of things sometimes more than i wish i would have, when i was young enough to do everything i was doing i was too young to appreciate it. its natures way, there is still alot going on here, have you ever heard the one about the young bull and the old bull watching a herd of cows?
[/quote]
havent heard it.
how can you not hate getting old?
[/quote]

because it part of life. i would rather be happy than sitting around wishing things were different, plus with age does come wisdom,
i pm'ed the joke
[/quote]
so if you could live forever you wouldnt want to?
[/quote]
naturally, if we could find a way to continue the ongoing renewal of the body, mind. the world is a great place to be, it would be so cool not worrying about age, arthritis losing your hair, of course i am not talking about me, you know other guys.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I can make it a mile in about 22 minutes, I ain't lying, don't be jealous ! Some of us just have what it takes. Maybe next time I can make it in 23 minutes. I choose to walk over there and visit them all.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

smitty said:


> I can make it a mile in about 22 minutes, I ain't lying, don't be jealous ! Some of us just have what it takes. Maybe next time I can make it in 23 minutes. I choose to walk over there and visit them all.


now were talkin!


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

newconvert said:


> I can make it a mile in about 22 minutes, I ain't lying, don't be jealous ! Some of us just have what it takes. Maybe next time I can make it in 23 minutes. I choose to walk over there and visit them all.


now were talkin!
[/quote]
lol


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

newconvert said:


> it sucks to get old.


not really, i'd say not at all. i am still happy for everything everyday i have been alot of places and done alot of things sometimes more than i wish i would have, when i was young enough to do everything i was doing i was too young to appreciate it. its natures way, there is still alot going on here, have you ever heard the one about the young bull and the old bull watching a herd of cows?
[/quote]
havent heard it.
how can you not hate getting old?
[/quote]

because it part of life. i would rather be happy than sitting around wishing things were different, plus with age does come wisdom,
i pm'ed the joke
[/quote]
so if you could live forever you wouldnt want to?
[/quote]
naturally, if we could find a way to continue the ongoing renewal of the body, mind. the world is a great place to be, it would be so cool not worrying about age, arthritis losing your hair, of course i am not talking about me, you know other guys.
[/quote]


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

cheese said:


> it sucks to get old.


not really, i'd say not at all. i am still happy for everything everyday i have been alot of places and done alot of things sometimes more than i wish i would have, when i was young enough to do everything i was doing i was too young to appreciate it. its natures way, there is still alot going on here, have you ever heard the one about the young bull and the old bull watching a herd of cows?
[/quote]
havent heard it.
how can you not hate getting old?
[/quote]

because it part of life. i would rather be happy than sitting around wishing things were different, plus with age does come wisdom,
i pm'ed the joke
[/quote]
so if you could live forever you wouldnt want to?
[/quote]
naturally, if we could find a way to continue the ongoing renewal of the body, mind. the world is a great place to be, it would be so cool not worrying about age, arthritis losing your hair, of course i am not talking about me, you know other guys.
[/quote]








[/quote]kidding


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

newconvert said:


> it sucks to get old.


not really, i'd say not at all. i am still happy for everything everyday i have been alot of places and done alot of things sometimes more than i wish i would have, when i was young enough to do everything i was doing i was too young to appreciate it. its natures way, there is still alot going on here, have you ever heard the one about the young bull and the old bull watching a herd of cows?
[/quote]
havent heard it.
how can you not hate getting old?
[/quote]

because it part of life. i would rather be happy than sitting around wishing things were different, plus with age does come wisdom,
i pm'ed the joke
[/quote]
so if you could live forever you wouldnt want to?
[/quote]
naturally, if we could find a way to continue the ongoing renewal of the body, mind. the world is a great place to be, it would be so cool not worrying about age, arthritis losing your hair, of course i am not talking about me, you know other guys.
[/quote]








[/quote]kidding
[/quote]ok


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I used to play soccer in high school as a midfielder. As a midfielder, you run all the time as you connect the players on the field. I played very hard.Shortly after the season was over for curiosity I ran a mile in my jeans and clocked at 5min 25 sec.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

newconvert said:


> it sucks to get old.


not really, i'd say not at all. i am still happy for everything everyday i have been alot of places and done alot of things sometimes more than i wish i would have, when i was young enough to do everything i was doing i was too young to appreciate it. its natures way, there is still alot going on here, have you ever heard the one about the young bull and the old bull watching a herd of cows?
[/quote]

I SECOND YOU NC ON ALL ACCOUNTS IN THIS POST!

In the past 3 years I have had a total Hip R&R, Double total Knee R&R and a lower back surgery. I had the DbL Knees done March 1, 2110 and just now getting where I can, hike and climb. heck, I had to learn to walk again.Last summer I started hiking a bit and a couple times on the trail, I thought about a jog. i looked like a two year old running for the first time.

I can speed walk pretty well now, and could probably do it in 10


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Depends on whats chasing me !


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

newconvert said:


> it sucks to get old.


not really, i'd say not at all. i am still happy for everything everyday i have been alot of places and done alot of things sometimes more than i wish i would have, when i was young enough to do everything i was doing i was too young to appreciate it. its natures way, there is still alot going on here, have you ever heard the one about the young bull and the old bull watching a herd of cows?
[/quote]

Depends on who's chasing me and with what. Seriously, I've got a knee that's between me and the VA. I walk my miles now. Convert's right. It ain't so bad getting old


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

At 14 I ran a 5:55. Every year in high school, to be on the football team (American Football) you had to be able to run a mile in 8 minutes or less, with your equipment on. No problems. For college we were told we had to do 1 1/2 miles in 12 minutes in full gear....but they never tested us, if you were out of shape they knew and you were given buttloads of running do to until you shaped up.

Now I can walk it in 25 minutes......downhill.

Bruno


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

oh to be young, @ 20 years old 5:25, @ 30 7:10, @ 40-8ish, then @ 53- 10min. I am falling apart! Ugh!


----------

